# Who flies direct from the U.S. to Thailand?



## mp413

Are there any airlines besides Thai Airways that fly direct from USA (anywhere) to Thailand? Thanks!

mp413


----------



## goingglobal

*Not direct, but close.*



mp413 said:


> Are there any airlines besides Thai Airways that fly direct from USA (anywhere) to Thailand? Thanks!
> 
> mp413


I have flown direct LAX to KUL, then a quick jump on Air Asia to BKK for cheap, cheap.


----------



## tumbleweeds

Kuwait Airlines goes to Bangkok, though you do have to make a transfer in Kuwait City - it's a brief layover and their fares are some of the lowest I've found. You could also fly with Cathay Pacific, transfering in Hong Kong. I think that JAL flies that route, as does United (yuck) and Delta. Or you could get a cheap BA fare to London, then transfer to Air Asia into Bangkok - Air Asia is very inexpensive. Or Malaysian Airways will do it with a very brief stop in Stockholm. I think that Etihad has also begun flying that route - you might check their website. Uzbekistan Airways also has discounted flights between the US and Bangkok - I think with a transfer in Uzbekistan.


----------



## DelmerSomsri

*US to Thailand by Air*



mp413 said:


> Are there any airlines besides Thai Airways that fly direct from USA (anywhere) to Thailand? Thanks!
> 
> mp413


Yes there are many. Suggest you go onto the internet and search the many websites such as expedia.com, priceline.com, and etc. or just search cheap airfares. Bangkok airport code is BKK. Used Northwest Airlines in 2007. I do not believe you'll find a nonstop flight as flight time alone is around 24 hours. Connecting flights are generally in Korea, Japan, Malaysa, Thaipei, or Singapore. Happy hunting.


----------

